# Acute Myocardial Infarction Diag code



## kumeena (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi everyone,

After patient discharged from the hospital  within 8 weeks  came to cardiology clinic for follow up . Is it Ok to bill 410.XX codes. 

I think doctor's should not bill for 410.XX codes. 

I need feed back from cardi expert coders.

Thank you


----------



## hewitt (Jun 21, 2011)

ICD-9 states (for use with 410.XX), "2 subsequent episode of care: Use fifth-digit 2 to designate an episode of care following the initial episode when the patient is admitted for further observation, evaluation or treatment for a myocardial infarction that has received initial treatment, but is still less than 8 weeks old."


----------



## kumeena (Jun 21, 2011)

hewitt said:


> ICD-9 states (for use with 410.XX), "2 subsequent episode of care: Use fifth-digit 2 to designate an episode of care following the initial episode when the patient is* admitted *for further observation, evaluation or treatment for a myocardial infarction that has received initial treatment, but is still less than 8 weeks old."



This is a clinic visit.  As per coding book fifth digit 2 is for sabsequent admisiion. I do not think this applicable for clinic.

Thank you


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 21, 2011)

The fifth digit of 2 is still correct.  There are several coding clinics for this and I do not remember which one addresses this issue  But go look them all up and you will have your answer.


----------



## kumeena (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## cluke (Nov 22, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone could help with clarification for this issue.

The patient had an MI with intervention. During the intervention, additional vessels with stenosis were identified, but not intervened upon at the time of the initial MI. Now 5 weeks later, the patient is in the office to follow-up for the MI AND to schedule an intervention on the additional vessels. All of this is occurring or will occur within the 8 weeks governed by the guidelines for myocardial infarction.

My question is do we only code the MI (with the fifth digit 2) as this is in the 8 week time frame or do we code for both the MI and ASHd when we are still within the 8 weeks of the acute event?

Thank you so much for your assistance.


----------

